# Kiesel/Hipshot Tremolo thoughts?



## Mboogie7 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey folks. Although I rarely ever post here, I read these forums daily haha. Long story short, I'm a lefty who lives in Iowa, so my ability to try different things is next to impossible.


I'm really considering getting a pretty basic Aries spec'd out with Kiesel and wanted to get some input from some of the Kiesel owners regarding their hipshot trem system.


I've got plenty of playing time under my belt with a Floyd tremolo system and I've really started growing away from them, and am looking to try something different. Since Kiesel only offers the hipshot trem outside of a Floyd, this is pretty much the only option (unless I buy a Gotoh 510 and request that Kiesel use this on my build, but wouldn't this make the build an option 50?).


My question is how does these feel? I don't typically wank on my trems at all, but would prefer to use it moreso as accents on certain notes and transitions into other notes. Is the tuning stability pretty decent? They don't appear to be floating from what I can tell, but I could be mistaken on this as well.

Any input from Kiesel/Hipshot trem owners would be greatly appreciated. Also, I know that there can be at times, a lot of posts requesting info on gear/guitars/etc, with next to no additional info provided in terms of what the OP would be truly looking for. If I'm missing any additional info that you would like to know, please don't hesitate to ask.

Cheers.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 6, 2019)

I have a not-Kiesel with a normal Hipshot trem. It works well provided the nut is cut well. I use it as you describe and like it, though I generally prefer a Floyd. 

I dunno if Kiesel floats them or not.


----------



## Edika (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't have the hipshot trem but I do have a Carvin with the Wilkinson trem which also doesn't have a locking nut. When I use the trem for vibrato and mild bends/dives it stays the in tune with no issues. I'm guessing the hipshot trem would be quite similar. For the intended use it should be ok.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 7, 2019)

hipshot trems are nice. They're well made and relatively easy to set up/adjust (like most strat esque trems). The use of posts/ball bearings makes them feel a bit smoother than fulcrum/knife edge trems ime. As long as you're not really planning on trying to divebombs/dime squeals with it, it'll work well. Tuning stability is solid for mild trem use.


----------



## spudmunkey (Dec 7, 2019)

Kiesel's trem, functionally, is the Hipshot Contour. You may be able to find other guitars with that trem. It's not as common as a Wilkinson in my local stores, but they are out there.

The only changes Kiesel made is a custom block, a beefier arm that is supposedly at a more "floyd-like" angle. I've also heard that the pivot points are very slightly re-shaped to allow for a little bit wider range than standard, but I've only heard that said in passing, and only once.


----------



## Marked Man (Dec 7, 2019)

Hipshot is good people. I never worry about any of their products.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Dec 7, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for your insight/input. After reading your comments, I’m thinking this Trem will work perfectly for my needs. 

appreciate all of your feedback!!


----------



## tylerpond05 (Dec 21, 2019)

Just wanted to add my input. Most of my guitars have Edge or Edge variants. The Kiesel/Hipshot is great. I wanted a floating trem on my 7 string vanquish, and Kiesel only allows the Hipshot trem on their 7 and 8 sting guitars. All Hipshot trems are floating. I love mine. I recently restrung the vanquish with a smaller string gauge and it was super easy to set up.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 22, 2019)

Late to this but I just tried a hipshot contour for the first time the other night... Was not impressed. It was the skinny armed variant and no matter how tight you tightened the grub screw on the arm holder, there was slop when you work the trem. Also don't like the feel or limited range at all... But that probably applies to most non locking trems. Very big MEH from me (also had to rub pencil lead on the nut slots to get it to even think about staying in tune... This is a nut slot issue but still something I don't t have to worry about with a Floyd). This also has completely made me not want a kiesel Vader, as apparently that bridge is similar


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2019)

trem licking said:


> Late to this but I just tried a hipshot contour for the first time the other night... Was not impressed. It was the skinny armed variant and no matter how tight you tightened the grub screw on the arm holder, there was slop when you work the trem. Also don't like the feel or limited range at all... But that probably applies to most non locking trems. Very big MEH from me (also had to rub pencil lead on the nut slots to get it to even think about staying in tune... This is a nut slot issue but still something I don't t have to worry about with a Floyd). This also has completely made me not want a kiesel Vader, as apparently that bridge is similar



The headless Hipshot is, mostly a function of the headless design, much "better" than the vanilla Hipshot trem. 

Stability is better thanks to the headpiece and the added mass to the bridge gives it more of a Floyd feel. The range seems wider too. 

The arm holder is "meh" on all the Hipshots. Still better than an Edge though, so can't complain too much.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 22, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The headless Hipshot is, mostly a function of the headless design, much "better" than the vanilla Hipshot trem.
> 
> Stability is better thanks to the headpiece and the added mass to the bridge gives it more of a Floyd feel. The range seems wider too.
> 
> The arm holder is "meh" on all the Hipshots. Still better than an Edge though, so can't complain too much.


Ah, I've read a few people say they feel similar, maybe I need to track a headless down to try it out. 
You don't like the edge design? Kind of a pain when the rings wear but it's super snug for me even when they are... As in no knock/wobble that kills sustain and makes noise. That's the worst part of any trem for me, if I can't dial that out


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2019)

trem licking said:


> Ah, I've read a few people say they feel similar, maybe I need to track a headless down to try it out.
> You don't like the edge design? Kind of a pain when the rings wear but it's super snug for me even when they are... As in no knock/wobble that kills sustain and makes noise. That's the worst part of any trem for me, if I can't dial that out



They're still not Floyds, but they're better than the Contour. As huge of a Floyd style fan as I am, I'd consider one. 

I don't like the Edge arm holder at all. I swap them out for Schaller ones.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 22, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're still not Floyds, but they're better than the Contour. As huge of a Floyd style fan as I am, I'd consider one.
> 
> I don't like the Edge arm holder at all. I swap them out for Schaller ones.



you can swap them? what's the Schaller part? the edge holder is hot garbage. 
the Zero with the screw is so much better.



trem licking said:


> Ah, I've read a few people say they feel similar, maybe I need to track a headless down to try it out.
> You don't like the edge design? Kind of a pain when the rings wear but it's super snug for me even when they are... As in no knock/wobble that kills sustain and makes noise. That's the worst part of any trem for me, if I can't dial that out



definitely try out the headless version. It's going to be closer to a double locking then the single locking feel since the strings are going to locked at both ends.


----------



## trem licking (Dec 22, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> you can swap them? what's the Schaller part? the edge holder is hot garbage.
> the Zero with the screw is so much better.


It has been mentioned in a thread or 2 recently, but check out the magik arm by red bishop. Its an arm/socket identical to the edge zero design that you can buy for the edge/lo pro if you are familiar with and like that design. The Schaller is ok for me but the red bishop looks to be the best so far as far as no slop in the socket


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 22, 2019)

diagrammatiks said:


> you can swap them? what's the Schaller part? the edge holder is hot garbage.
> the Zero with the screw is so much better.



I get these: https://schaller.info/en/replacement-kits-for-tremolos/277/tremolo-arm-lockmeister-schaller-vintage

The cheaper Special and unbranded don't seem to be as nice. 

The fit isn't perfect, use Locktite and on a baseplate you don't mind roughing up the threads on. Once fitted though, it's solid as a rock. I've never had a failure and I'm not gentle.


----------

